
Show HN: A better spreadsheet for organizing your job search - jrpt
https://jobagon.com/
======
jrpt
Hi HN! Introducing Jobagon, the one page for organizing your job search!

If you're looking for a job, you should definitely organize your search, and
you should definitely use Jobagon for that. Job seekers who organize their
search are likely to explore more jobs, be more confident in their search, and
ultimately find a better job and even negotiate for better compensation. (I've
tried both applying haphazardly vs planning my search throughout my career,
and have watched friends do the same, and have seen the difference it makes
first hand!)

What makes Jobagon better than your basic spreadsheet is that it's built for
job seekers. This means it has features like status tracking (unapplied,
applied, phone screen, onsite interview, etc), 1-5 star ratings, notes (have
you tried taking notes in a spreadsheet? - the tiny cell UI makes it so
hard!), etc. It also imports company data when it can, like the size of the
company, headquarters location, and funding. Finally, Jobagon provides quick
links for you, such as company links to Glassdoor, Crunchbase, or Paysa for
compensation data.

Try it out if you're looking for a job!

~~~
breck
Looks simple and neat! I can see how this could be the start of something
valuable. My #1 concern is security. Are you storing data or using local
storage? Can your company read someone's job list? It seems like you could
probably do everything you need to do locally, without storing anyone's data,
but it's not clear to me what's going on. Thanks!

~~~
jrpt
Like most websites, the data is stored in a secure database, in Jobagon's case
with Amazon Web Services.

~~~
breck
Right, makes sense! In the future you might want to consider abstracting the
storage layer out, so you could add a localStorage endpoint as well. I'm not
sure if there's a big enough market to warrant that, but perhaps there is for
some folks (people applying for cybersecurity type jobs, for example).

Source: I used to work on Azure at Microsoft and think the best online storage
security strategy is no online storage.

------
obijuankonobe
This is awesome! My inbox is a mess right now with jobs so this makes things
much better to handle. Will you be able to add compensation data to it
eventually? Also, does the Jobagon team help with job placement opportunities
or recruitment?

~~~
jrpt
If you click on a job in your list, then click on the Quick Links tab, you can
click through to Paysa and Glassdoor to get compensation data.

If you are looking for a tech role in the SF Bay Area, you can email
help@jobagon.com and I'll see if I can help you (adding jobs to your list,
making intros, I'll even give feedback on your resume)

------
br0bible2
I like how nice and simple the webpage looks. It gets the job done! If I
invite a lot of friends with a referral link are there any rewards I can get
(i.e. like 1-on-1 tech interview coaching)?

~~~
jrpt
Definitely share it with friends!

Sure, if you are looking for a tech role in the SF Bay Area, you can email
help@jobagon.com and I'll see if I can help you (adding jobs to your list,
making intros, I'll even give feedback on your resume) Make sure to include
your shareable link with jobs added to your list so I know what you're looking
for.

If you're looking for some other role, say marketing in Denver or something, I
probably can't help you, but you can still use Jobagon!

